# Kings on the Huron



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

How many of you guys pulled kings out of the Huron in recent years and how big? 

Personally, I have caught 10 kings between 1997-2000(2000 was the last year I fished the Huron for steelies/walleyes/kings until this past December) the biggest was a 15lb hen loaded with eggs with a hot n tot fishin for walleye in 1998 the others were all males in the 6-8lb class.

I know the Huron sees a few each fall run, but I am curious to how many people have hooked, landed or encountered any in there river quests.

I remember seeing a huge(20 plus pound) king just above the coffer at HuRoc, surface 3 feet away from me as I was casting one fall.


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

No kings in Huron...dead river.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I am an avid huron river fisherman and have been for 20+ years. Over the years I have seen less and less kings run up the huron . I saw a few this year and the same for the last few years . I have a feeling that in years to come will see little to no kings on the huron . As for the steel fishin , its getting better and better . But there is still a few kings that come up in the late fall . Seems the ones that do come in the huron come up real late . I will say it might be a dying river for kings but as for other species the river is doin great.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Queequeg said:


> No kings in Huron...dead river.


100% wrong.The river has kings in it.Buddy got 1 17 lber about a month ago.Not many in it but there are some.Btw river is at it Highest ive seen it in a long time with this rain.Mich


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

I saw a dead one back on Christmas Eve fishing downstream from the launch logged inbetween and ice jam and a stump, crusty fella he was LOL. I know they are accidental catches and I know there were more kings in past years but you do see starys. Just not fishable numbers. I was just curious on how many people have encountered them in the past.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Hello HH
My biggest was 34 1/2 inch female full of eggs in Nov. 2002 and was caught
on 6 lb test with jig/waxy and bobber while fishing for steel by FS bridge.
My GF and I caught 9 kings that month.
They had the fishladder shut down for the month which I think played a big effect on it.

Mike


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Michigander1 said:


> Btw river is at it Highest ive seen it in a long time with this rain.Mich


Hello Mich
16 inches of snow just melted in Oakland and Livingston counties with most dams lowered for the winter, so the river should be blasting for the next week down your way.
Might bring in a few fresh fish, never can tell I guess.

Mike


----------



## Queequeg (Aug 10, 2007)

Couple seasons ago I fished the Huron for kings. Didn't catch any kings, but did go 3-3 on shopping carts, hooked (but couldn't land) two tires, and saw 1 spawned out white plastic bag. All and all a pretty good day on the river.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Michigan Mike said:


> Hello Mich
> 16 inches of snow just melted in Oakland and Livingston counties with most dams lowered for the winter, so the river should be blasting for the next week down your way.
> Might bring in a few fresh fish, never can tell I guess.
> 
> Mike


River is blown out big time and rising.Mich


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Michigan Mike said:


> Hello HH
> My biggest was 34 1/2 inch female full of eggs in Nov. 2002 and was caught
> on 6 lb test with jig/waxy and bobber while fishing for steel by FS bridge.
> My GF and I caught 9 kings that month.
> ...


Where's FS bridge and the fishladder at?


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

Although I posted this last year I will repost it for this thread... My buddy landed a fish last year that we thought was a coho, alot of people on this board have said it is a king, even though I can't totally agree due to the mouth being completely white,,, anyway we caught it while plugging:










Also, about three years ago I caught a king upstream of FR, while flyfishing...


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Steelplugger said:


> Although I posted this last year I will repost it for this thread... My buddy landed a fish last year that we thought was a coho, alot of people on this board have said it is a king, even though I can't totally agree due to the mouth being completely white,,, anyway we caught it while plugging:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is indeed a salmon an agreed by the markings of this fish looks like a King but does prove your point.Kings do indeed run the Huron.


----------



## Steelplugger (Mar 8, 2006)

I do agree with everyone that it looks like a king and probably is a king, the thing that confuses me is the mouth... I have never seen a king with a completely white mouth. I took another pic of the mouth, but I can't find it sadly... So I guess my question is has anybody ever caught a king with a white mouth? I have looked back at every king picture I have and they all have black mouths....but I guess in nature anything is possible...whatever it is, it put up a hell of a fight


----------



## happyhooker2 (Nov 11, 2005)

Thats 100 percent king. I have seen them at spawning time with white mouths. Its really not too uncommon.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Yea, it looks like a partially spawned out king to me...


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Frogfish101 said:


> Yea, it looks like a partially spawned out king to me...


I would say by the looks of the body and small mouth it was a pre spawned female.What I would do for some fresh King spawn right now.


----------



## Pink Bags (Jan 13, 2008)

> What I would do for some fresh King spawn right now


I landed two decent hen browns in the last few days, 15lbers or so. I guess I'm all set for spawn, as I've got a nice supply of fresh steelhead skein as back-up:coolgleam.


----------



## lakeerierobalo (Aug 9, 2005)

It is possible that the king with the white mouth is a mix between a king and a coho. As I was working on a Lake Michigan charter boat for the first time this season the DNR check at least 5 of our fish throughout July and August it was discovered that there was some king and coho mixing going on. Just a thought! 

Does anyone on this thread venture down to the Ohio Streams? Let me know I am looking for some more guys to go down there with!


----------



## Tolmite (May 17, 2005)

I don't think Kings and Coho's can cross breed. King and Pinks can = Pinook.


----------



## fishman8354 (Jan 18, 2008)

we use to catch 5-6 kings every year back when I was in high school. Early 90's. I guess they are still there if you fish the river enough.


----------



## P.C. Tweek (Aug 30, 2007)

Thats a nice king! I have heard of King Salmon being planted in the Clinton River in recent years, but they where released as part of a science project conducted by local public schools. The numbers released were not great, maybe 100-200, 3 inch smolts. Perhaps the Kings that are showing up in the Huron River are part of a similar school project. The DNR list these salmon plantings in the Clinton River on there stocking reports. 

It would be so cool if we could see fishable salmon numbers in both the Huron and the Clinton Rivers. I don't know if these rivers can have the right temperatures to support young salmon, untill there old enough to go to the lakes.

Tweek,


----------

